# Clinton River Walleye



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Fished down steam in Clinton twp today and wound-up catching a nice 6.5 lb. 24" Walleye. I also lost 2 others ( should have been using stingers ). I was using a 3/8 oz. Chrome moon eye jig with a 3" pearl gulp minnow. My buddy also had one chase his Hot N Tot he was using.






Definitely going to hit that part of the river again real soon

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Very cool. Always enjoy your reports.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Fished down steam in Clinton twp today and wound-up catching a nice 6.5 lb. 24" Walleye. I also lost 2 others ( should have been using stingers ). I was using a 3/8 oz. Chrome moon eye jig with a 3" pearl gulp minnow. My buddy also had one chase his Hot N Tot he was using.
> View attachment 32841
> Definitely going to hit that part of the river again real soon
> 
> Sent from the Halls of Krom


Great looking fish. Nice pic. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Eye!!


----------



## fishhuntfun (Jan 11, 2013)

Great fish, pikewalleyesteelheadwhisperer...a name change is needed here!


----------



## dsmith1427 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

3 Pike & 1 Walleye today. Walleye was too small, so I threw him back. Pike were in the medium size range 25" to 27". All on jigs. Fished for about an hour and a half. 

Yesterday lost a monster Steel. 14 to 15 lb. Class. Had him in hand, he rolled like a gator on his way in. My line must have been wrapped around him 8 times. Line broke and gave me the slip. Also caught 4 Sucker. All fish hit jigs. Should be real good fishing on the river with the warm up this week. Just thought I would report. Hope to have lots of pics this coming week.

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice job. I fished the river today and got 3 Pike. That seems to be the theme song. I get tend to catch 3 when I fish the river. Not sure why. It was cold the darn eyelets kept freezing up.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Same here. Wanted to get out when it was sunny and a bit warmer, but had other things going on. Soon as I got out, bam, cloudy and cold. Oh well, at least we got out.

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Pikewhisperer said:


> 3 Pike & 1 Walleye today. Walleye was too small, so I threw him back. Pike were in the medium size range 25" to 27". All on jigs. Fished for about an hour and a half.
> 
> Yesterday lost a monster Steel. 14 to 15 lb. Class. Had him in hand, he rolled like a gator on his way in. My line must have been wrapped around him 8 times. Line broke and gave me the slip. Also caught 4 Sucker. All fish hit jigs. Should be real good fishing on the river with the warm up this week. Just thought I would report. Hope to have lots of pics this coming week.
> 
> Sent from the Halls of Krom


Great report. When you say on a jig, I am assuming you meen under a bobber. Am I correct? I was thinking about heading out to the Clinton soon and never bobber fished there. Sounds like alot of fun. Thanks.


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

When I use a jig on the river I use a tube jig or ball jig with plastic on it.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

fishhuntfun said:


> Great fish, pikewalleyesteelheadwhisperer...a name change is needed here!


more like clintonriverassassin. Hey are you going to be fishing today Adam. I'll probably be in the sterling heights/clinton township area today.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Still at work and don't know what time i'll be out yet. If not today, definitely tomorrow. River is very Pikey in the sections I fish as of late. Caught 6 in the hour I fished yesterday. Half in the 30" + class. Was not targeting them but they don't care this time of year before the spawn. Warmer temps = good things. Gonna hit it hard starting tomorrow. 

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## FishBelly (Dec 19, 2004)

Went out this evening around 5:30p. Not familiar with where the good holes are, so I was mostly just looking around. I couldn't keep from snagging. Lost 2 jigs in about 30 minutes. I was using a 3/8" round jig head and 3" gulp minnow. Should I be keeping it off the bottom w/ a fast retrieve? Or should I try to bounce it off bottom as it drifts? Thanks for any info!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be going in the Clinton Twp area of the Clinton Tomorrow, but fishing for the eyes, I know this is a Trout forum. When I was a kid my dad and I used to catch a ton of Walleyes there, but it was always later on. Hopefully there are a some running. Will be using Mister Twisters, with 3/8 jig head. Have Neon Green, Black and White eyed heads and White, and Neon Green Twisters. I will leave Yates and River Bends to the Steelheaders. I would go father down stream but not sure of any spots.


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Not really sure wha to tell you about not getting snagged.... rod tip up and fish pretty much the same way you always fish a river.... Doesnt always mean tip up and fast retrive. scope the holes and know you cast and you will do just fine.


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Its not hard at all unless you are bottom bouncing!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

When dies the season close on the Clinton for walleye


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

March 15th...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## hookemall (Dec 4, 2007)

good news today DNR officer by spillway


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't even get a bite on Saturday. But I was up near Utica rd and Garfield.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

I didn't get a bite on Monday either down in Sterling Heights area


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Not to good of a weekend myself. A couple Sucker and one Pike between 4 of us. Not to good for a lot of people from what I heard. Went to Yates this morning and it was pleasant. Hardly a soul there. Help a guy next to me net a nice hen around 11:00 am. He had two for the day. Other than that I saw no other action. Getting out Thursday with high hopes. Season ends 12:00 am Saturday. 

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone been catching eyes on the river recently? Went out this past weekend and got skunked both saturday and sunday. Fished utica, rochester and clinton township areas, but it seems like they havent made their true run yet. Hopefully they make a big run here before Saturday when the season closes. Unfortunately I wont be able to make it out until Friday because of work


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

Worth a shot on Friday, it usually works out this way in the Clinton, it seems like they don't start running until after the season and people will pull them in while Steelhead fishing in a couple weeks. It is kinda frustrating.

This time of year is frustrating. No safe Ice, no snow to run the beagle on bunnies, Don't have a boat and even if I did, I would be dodging Ice Flows. Well at least Turkey hunting starts in a month.


----------



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

BeagleHunter&Fishermen said:


> Worth a shot on Friday, it usually works out this way in the Clinton, it seems like they don't start running until after the season and people will pull them in while Steelhead fishing in a couple weeks. It is kinda frustrating.
> 
> This time of year is frustrating. No safe Ice, no snow to run the beagle on bunnies, Don't have a boat and even if I did, I would be dodging Ice Flows. Well at least Turkey hunting starts in a month.


Ya i hear ya...once I start fishing for the steelhead saturday i will run into the walleye one after another...maybe i should go for steelhead friday so that way i will run into the walleye instead lol


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

While I've never seen the submerged sign at the river mouth, I'm certain that there is an under water neon sign at the Clinton's mouth that lights us on March 16th. It reads "Season is now closed. Walleye are safe to enter the river." Who know walleye could read? :lol:


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

I've seen that sign with an under water camera. Lol

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

You were very generous with your reports Pile Whisperer. Good luck with the steel during the shutdown. Tight lines.


----------

